# PC not starting up



## Mr Greg G (Aug 15, 2022)

Hey guys, I’m having some issues right now with my computer not powering up.

For starters, here are the computer specs:

CPU: AMD RYZEN9 3900XT Socket AM4 (3.8Ghz+64Mb)
MB: ASUS TUF GAMING B550-PLUS
RAM: 4x 16GB of 3200MHz Crucial Ballistix Desktop Gaming Memory Kit, red
GC: Gigabyte GTX N970IX OC-4GD 1076 MHz 4096 Mo PCI-Express
SSD: Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 1TB Nvme M.2
Noctua CPU fan NHD14
4x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm PWM
Case: Be quiet! ATX Pure Base 500DX
PSU: Corsair 750W 80+ Gold RM750X (high tier)

This build was running smoothly for 18 months. But I started experiencing random black screens (disconnected GPU) + error message about the display driver not working properly when working on Premiere Pro. So I decided to

- Update the graphic drivers
- Reinstall Premiere
- Update the MB Chipset drivers
- Update the BIOS version
- DDU + reinstall the newest graphic drivers
- Check the Power Plans Options, SFC Scannow


I was still experiencing the black screens so I decided to swap my GTX 970 for another one I have running in one of my slaves computers. While swapping I decided to use an air duster on the case and components to make sure dust was not responsible for the black screens.


Since then the computer would not start: when I push the Power button, nothing happens.

So I decided to:

switch the 970 back
Swap the PSU for a 650W Seasonic 80+ Bronze
Remove the MB power extension and plug the PSU directly to the MB (unfortunately I can’t do the same with the CPU power extension blocked by the Noctua)
Remove the Power switches from the pins and try to start the computer with a screwdriver (nothing happened)

I don’t think the PSU is defective because I still couldn’t start the computer after swapping with the Seasonic PSU, and the MB RGB leds are on with these PSU are switched on.

I don’t think the GC is the reason the computer is not powering up because it wouldn’t start with either GTX 970 and the slave computer starts normally with one of these cards.

Power chord is not faulty because it could start my slave computer.
Outlet is not faulty because it could start my slave computer.
I didn’t try to remove the RAM sticks yet because I would need to remove the Noctua to proceed, reapply thermal paste on the CPU etc

I can’t swap CPUs with my slave because one is AMD and the other is Intel.

I’m at loss right now, I’m not sure what to try so each one of your suggestions can be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Ed Wine (Aug 15, 2022)

Does any of the fans start? Is there any way you can check whether the motherboard is dead? Like, place your RAM into another PC. Do this with all components you can to make sure they're ok. Maybe build the PC back up from scratch. With what you wrote and all you've done so far, I'd be suspicious of the motherboard. Maybe updating the BIOS caused a serious issue. Use Google to get as much info as possible. Good luck, mate.


----------



## clonewar (Aug 15, 2022)

Do you have another non-GTX 970 video card to try in the system? Ive had a couple of GTX 970’s fail over the years with the intermittent black screen at boot symptoms, and it seems like that was a pretty widespread issue with these cards.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 15, 2022)

Ed Wine said:


> Does any of the fans start? Is there any way you can check whether the motherboard is dead? Like, place your RAM into another PC. Do this with all components you can to make sure they're ok. Maybe build the PC back up from scratch. With what you wrote and all you've done so far, I'd be suspicious of the motherboard. Maybe updating the BIOS caused a serious issue. Use Google to get as much info as possible. Good luck, mate.


No fan is spinning, when I press the POWER knob, nothing happens really. There are only the RGB leds (gamers LEDs, not the leds used to diagnose RAM, POST etc) that are lit up when the PSU is switched on.

Unfortunately my slave computer is Intel and is not compatible with DDR4 RAM sticks So I can’t swap the CPU or RAM.

I actually could boot several times after updating the BIOS. You think the MB could be at fault?



clonewar said:


> Do you have another non-GTX 970 video card to try in the system? Ive had a couple of GTX 970’s fail over the years with the intermittent black screen at boot symptoms, and it seems like that was a pretty widespread issue with these cards.


But I know for sure one of these cards are not defective because it can start my slave with no problem. But when I put it in my main computer, nothing happens.


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 15, 2022)

I believe that motherboard has diagnostic LED's (page 1-6 of the manual)?


> *20. Q-LEDs*
> The Q-LEDs check key components (CPU, DRAM, VGA, and booting devices) during the
> motherboard booting process. If an error is found, the critical component’s LED stays lit up
> until the problem is solved.
> ...


----------



## Pier (Aug 15, 2022)

Have you tried using the bottom PCIe slot for the GPU?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 15, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> I believe that motherboard has diagnostic LED's (page 1-6 of the manual)?


It has indeed but since nothing happens when I start the computer (fans are not spinning), these LEDS are not functioning.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 15, 2022)

Pier said:


> Have you tried using the bottom PCIe slot for the GPU?


Good idea, I’m going to try that right now


----------



## Pier (Aug 15, 2022)

Here's another idea. You could use the 970 on your other machine to know for certain if the GPU is busted or not.


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 15, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> It has indeed but since nothing happens when I start the computer (fans are not spinning), these LEDS are not functioning.


In that case, I would concentrate on power issues, since there seems to be little or no evidence of power showing up in the motherboard?

EDIT: i.e. I wouldn't even bother with any further GPU investigations until I had some proof of power to the motherboard.

And if you have power, the diagnostic LED should light up for a missing GPU, if you just remove the GPU.


----------



## patrick76 (Aug 15, 2022)

I had a similar problem. I tried everything I could including getting a new power supply, re-seating ram, graphics card, and probably 10 other things. I finally took the computer in for service and it ended up being the processor unfortunately. Best of luck, I know it can be very frustrating.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 15, 2022)

Pier said:


> Have you tried using the bottom PCIe slot for the GPU?


Unfortunately, it still won’t start.



Pier said:


> Here's another idea. You could use the 970 on your other machine to know for certain if the GPU is busted or not.


I tried that and the GPU is working properly.


Nico5 said:


> In that case, I would concentrate on power issues, since there seems to be little or no evidence of power showing up in the motherboard?
> 
> EDIT: i.e. I wouldn't even bother with any further GPU investigations until I had some proof of power to the motherboard.
> 
> And if you have power, the diagnostic LED should light up for a missing GPU, if you just remove the GPU.


Well, I tried another PSU and it’s not working either. Also the Asus Aura Sync LEDs (useless big RGB LEDs on the back of the MB not the small diagnostic LEDs from the front) are on so there is power somewhere. I’m going to try to start the computer out of the case tomorrow, with no GPU like you said and remove RAM sticks


patrick76 said:


> I had a similar problem. I tried everything I could including getting a new power supply, re-seating ram, graphics card, and probably 10 other things. I finally took the computer in for service and it ended up being the processor unfortunately. Best of luck, I know it can be very frustrating.


This is a lead I have to take into account indeed. If I can’t do or find anything I will order a new MB and CPU to run some tests.


----------



## Pier (Aug 15, 2022)

I can't image the frustration you must be feeling at this point. I'm very sorry.

I'd say a MB failure seems more probable than a CPU failure but testing the CPU should much be easier.

When I was setting up my AMD machine with a 3700X I had to buy an AMD RYZEN 3 2200G for about $80 just to be able to update the BIOS on the motherboard because it wouldn't boot up with the 3700X.


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 15, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Well, I tried another PSU and it’s not working either. Also the Asus Aura Sync LEDs (useless big RGB LEDs on the back of the MB not the small diagnostic LEDs from the front) are on so there is power somewhere.


Is the PSU modular with multiple cables connecting to different motherboard connectors? If yes, are those big Aura Sync LEDs connected via different PSU cables? If yes, that would imply, that they are separate from the important core of the motherboard and then the power to the core motherboard question might still be the main one.

If you have different cables to connect the PSU to the motherboard, that might be worth giving a shot ... just in case.


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 15, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> No fan is spinning, when I press the POWER knob, nothing happens really. There are only the RGB leds (gamers LEDs, not the leds used to diagnose RAM, POST etc) that are lit up when the PSU is switched on.
> 
> Unfortunately my slave computer is Intel and is not compatible with DDR4 RAM sticks So I can’t swap the CPU or RAM.
> 
> ...


On motherboard there is a place to short some jumpers to reset the bios. Do this, just use a screwdriver to short the pins, should bring it back to life.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 15, 2022)

Nico5 said:


> Is the PSU modular with multiple cables connecting to different motherboard connectors? If yes, are those big Aura Sync LEDs connected via different PSU cables? If yes, that would imply, that they are separate from the important core of the motherboard and then the power to the core motherboard question might still be the main one.
> 
> If you have different cables to connect the PSU to the motherboard, that might be worth giving a shot ... just in case.


The PSU is modular indeed, and the LEDs are attached to the MB so I’m not feeding them power with a specific cable from the PSU. It should be the MB that is powering them up (well, I think). I’m not sure what I can deduce from that though.



liquidlino said:


> On motherboard there is a place to short some jumpers to reset the bios. Do this, just use a screwdriver to short the pins, should bring it back to life.


Yes I already tried that. I don’t know if I did it right though but I removed the POWER jumpers and touched these pins with a screwdriver. Nothing happened.


----------



## liquidlino (Aug 15, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Yes I already tried that. I don’t know if I did it right though but I removed the POWER jumpers and touched these pins with a screwdriver. Nothing happened.







From your manual for the MB. So a different set of headers than the POWER headers.


----------



## Nico5 (Aug 15, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> The PSU is modular indeed ...


... and are *both* power connectors well connected on both ends between the PSU and the motherboard? -- And if yes, have you tried a *different cable *for each - if you have spare(s)?


----------



## bnsrowe (Aug 15, 2022)

FWIW as I have an intel system but an Asus MB. I just ran into this same problem to the point I could no longer boot into windows. Turned out to be my monitor's usb-c port / hub for some reason prevented the motherboard from posting after a recent firmware update. Disconnected usb-c cable and no more issues.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 15, 2022)

Time to pop it up on your workbench and work through it piece by piece. Disconnect everything and take the motherboard out of the case (sometimes the case can be causing a short if there is unintentional contact with the back of the MoBo) and lay it on a piece of cardboard or your MoBo box if you still have it.
Hook up the PSU to the main ATX and the CPU, and try booting with only the CPU in (no ram, no GPU, no PCIe, etc.). This will essentially test the MoBo and CPU only.
If that works, insert all of your RAM. If that then causes the boot failure, you know to start the process of ruling out an individual RAM slot OR stick.
If that all works, insert your GPU. etc...


I had an 8-year old MoBo die on me recently, where I too experienced the odd blue screen for a few weeks before it completely died. After days of troubleshooting, I concluded the MoBo couldn't be revived.
I've also had non-boot issues that came down to a single RAM slot being faulty.
Always tricky to diagnose when your MoBo doesn't have an error codes display.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 16, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> From your manual for the MB. So a different set of headers than the POWER headers.


Sorry I thought you were talking about making a shortcut for the Power button. I already did a clear CMOS several times to no avail unfortunately.



Nico5 said:


> ... and are *both* power connectors well connected on both ends between the PSU and the motherboard? -- And if yes, have you tried a *different cable *for each - if you have spare(s)?


I actually tried a similar thing when I plugged my other PSU with its own cables and I know this one is working. But nothing happens when I hit the Power button of the case. Nothing is powering up and fans are not moving with either PSU.


bnsrowe said:


> FWIW as I have an intel system but an Asus MB. I just ran into this same problem to the point I could no longer boot into windows. Turned out to be my monitor's usb-c port / hub for some reason prevented the motherboard from posting after a recent firmware update. Disconnected usb-c cable and no more issues.


I can try disconnecting this cable from the MB, I’ll report back.


Jdiggity1 said:


> Time to pop it up on your workbench and work through it piece by piece. Disconnect everything and take the motherboard out of the case (sometimes the case can be causing a short if there is unintentional contact with the back of the MoBo) and lay it on a piece of cardboard or your MoBo box if you still have it.
> Hook up the PSU to the main ATX and the CPU, and try booting with only the CPU in (no ram, no GPU, no PCIe, etc.). This will essentially test the MoBo and CPU only.
> If that works, insert all of your RAM. If that then causes the boot failure, you know to start the process of ruling out an individual RAM slot OR stick.
> If that all works, insert your GPU. etc...
> ...


Yes I’m going to try that today. I’m going to follow your instructions.


----------



## John Judd (Aug 16, 2022)

I may have missed it in the thread, but did you change out the CMOS battery? There are usually advance signs of impending failure, but you never know. Also: this might be the least helpful advice in the thread.


----------



## Jrides (Aug 16, 2022)

John Judd said:


> I may have missed it in the thread, but did you change out the CMOS battery? There are usually advance signs of impending failure, but you never know. Also: this might be the least helpful advice in the thread.


I was just about to post the exact same thing. I didn’t see anybody mention this either.


----------



## John Judd (Aug 16, 2022)

Jrides said:


> I was just about to post the exact same thing. I didn’t see anybody mention this either.


Having had that battery fail a few times over the years…..I thought I remember the fans still running, so this likely isn’t it. Always worth checking, though.


----------



## Pier (Aug 16, 2022)

Jrides said:


> I was just about to post the exact same thing. I didn’t see anybody mention this either.


AFAIK the CMOS battery wouldn't prevent the computer from starting. It's only used to keep the BIOS settings and date/time when the power goes off.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 16, 2022)

John Judd said:


> I may have missed it in the thread, but did you change out the CMOS battery? There are usually advance signs of impending failure, but you never know. Also: this might be the least helpful advice in the thread.


This could be a lead even though the battery is only 2y old.

So I removed everything, plugged only the PSU, CPU and MB and still nothing happens. And now I have thermal paste all over my hands. 🤌


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 16, 2022)

Pier said:


> AFAIK the CMOS battery wouldn't prevent the computer from starting. It's only used to keep the BIOS settings and date/time when the power goes off.


Oops, I’m back to square one then. I have to find a way to test the MB and CPU


----------



## Pier (Aug 16, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Oops, I’m back to square one then. I have to find a way to test the MB and CPU


I guess the cheapest and easiest way would be to buy the cheapest AM4 AMD CPU you can find.

Unless of course you have a friend with spares or know some local small repair shop that can either do a quick test with an AM4 CPU or lend you one.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 16, 2022)

Pier said:


> some local small repair shop that can either do a quick test with an AM4 CPU or lend you one.


Yes that’s exactly what I’m going to do tomorrow, I just called them, it will cost me around 25€ for the test.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 17, 2022)

Ok so this was a defective MB. It died just like this (less than 2y old MB)


----------



## Pier (Aug 17, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Ok so this was a defective MB. It died just like this (less than 2y old MB)


At least now you know.

The ASUS TUF B550-PLUS is not a super high quality MB but maybe it could have been some electrical thing? Do you have voltage regulators, peak protection, etc?

I'm from Europe and there I never used any electrical protection. Never had an issue in decades. Now I live in Mexico and I've become super paranoid since electricity is so unreliable here.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 17, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Ok so this was a defective MB. It died just like this (less than 2y old MB


Is your computer in a room that is unusually hot?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 17, 2022)

Pier said:


> At least now you know.
> 
> The ASUS TUF B550-PLUS is not a super high quality MB but maybe it could have been some electrical thing? Do you have voltage regulators, peak protection, etc?
> 
> I'm from Europe and there I never used any electrical protection. Never had an issue in decades. Now I live in Mexico and I've become super paranoid since electricity is so unreliable here.


True. There were some storms some days ago but it didn't prevent me from starting up the computer. It may still have damaged the MB though. I only have a power surge, like you mentioned I never had the need to use real electrical protection in Europe (France). When I used to live in Canada, I had the whole shabang (UPS, surge protection etc), it was not at stable as in Europe.


José Herring said:


> Is your computer in a room that is unusually hot?


Well, yes. We had several heat waves here and it was really hot in the room with the PC!

I just swapped the MB (same model). I have been running the computer for 3 hours now and didn't notice anything suspicious. Do you think it's still worth doing a clean install of Windows? It will take several days to get the whole computer/programs set up as it is today so I really would like to avoid that.


----------



## Pier (Aug 17, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Do you think it's still worth doing a clean install of Windows?


If everything is working as expected I don't think you need to.

Glad that this had a happy ending!


----------



## José Herring (Aug 17, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Well, yes. We had several heat waves here and it was really hot in the room with the PC!
> 
> I just swapped the MB (same model). I have been running the computer for 3 hours now and didn't notice anything suspicious. Do you think it's still worth doing a clean install of Windows? It will take several days to get the whole computer/programs set up as it is today so I really would like to avoid that.


Yes, heat kills motherboards it's about the only thing that does besides vicious power surges. If at all possible try and control the temp around the PC and use some really big and good fans to draw the heat away from the mobo. 
If you replaced the Mobo with the same make and model then no worries about doing a clean install.

I still use Crap Cleaner though to remove old junk just sitting there not being used.


----------



## Pier (Aug 17, 2022)

José Herring said:


> Yes, heat kills motherboards it's about the only thing that does besides vicious power surges.


And dust. But it's because of heat too 😂

@Mr Greg G do you have good ventilation in the case?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Aug 18, 2022)

Pier said:


> And dust. But it's because of heat too 😂
> 
> @Mr Greg G do you have good ventilation in the case?


I think I do, 4x Be quiet Pure Wings 140mm + Noctua NHD14.

Thank you guys for looking into it, you've been helpful! I'm going to run some OCCT stability tests just in case.


----------

